

Larry Page about Google and PRISM - ohwp
https://plus.google.com/+LarryPage/posts/A98pnaekEUj

======
boi_v2
Believe at you own privacy risk

------
taktix
Larry Page is a liar, straight up. For him to continue lying is pathetic.

~~~
ohwp
How do you know Edward Snowden isn't a lier?

~~~
taktix
By using logic, reason and common sense.

~~~
fakeer
It's only as good as "you are right till you are not proven wrong". This goes
for anyone. Tim Cook, dead Jobs, Obama, dead Hemingway, Confucius, Gandhi,
North Korean rulers or CEO of Samsung. Blah blah.

What you said it valid for anyone anything anywhere.

